# gentoo-sources-r5 and xfs

## mark

Hi

I have been trying to setup Mondo rescue under Gentoo.  it uses the following comand

cp --parents -pRdf /usr/local/share/mondo /home/mondo.scratch.1050/

which returns the following

cp: `/usr/local/share/mondo/restore-scripts.tgz': Argument list too long

cp: preserving permissions for 

`/home/mondo.scratch.19294/usr/local/share/mondo': Invalid argument

If I enter the same comand manually I get the same results.  The author of Mondo suggests this is an XFS issue.  XFS say try a more recent kernel.  Maybe There is a problem with the r5 kernel  So here is the thing, could someone see if they can reproduce this.  Pls state which kernel you run and which fs.

I would appreciate any help in narrowing this down.  Maybe I should try a more vanilla kernel I just thought I'd see what results others got.  I think its related to the -p switch

----------

## SirronD

I had a similar problem a few weeks ago. The solution was to "re" emerge the fileutils package, but FIRST remove the use "acl" flag.

After this, all should be fine with the "cp" command.

It only shows up for us who use XFS filesystem because we are the onlyones using the acl flag.

----------

## mark

Thanks	, that fixed it.  I've been recompiling kernels and bugging the xfs mailing list for a couple of days:(.

Thanks for the help

Mark

----------

## mark

Okay as I said before, removing acl from use cured it for me but it should still work with ACL.  SGI have found the problem and will liase with other mainainers to look into this.  They are to also modify there cvs code to handle the problem more gracefully in the meantime.

Mark

----------

